# guppy colour genetics



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

does anyone have a list of guppy genetics like I know that red is dominant but I realy want to know blue and yellow cause I have just recieved fry from a cross between a male blue moscow and a female that had yellow on her tail I have been researching alot on the net but just can't find a reliable source any help with this would be icredible and any other colours would be great


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I aked that same question before the boards went down, i was wondering if there was a guppy punnet square or something.

heres a site I found http://www.fullredguppy.com/product/afjapanbook.html


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Here


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Here


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Here


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Hope I ve Helped :roll: :roll:


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks everyone I found what I needed


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.showguppies.com/genetics.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## WinovichAquatics (Jan 19, 2005)

Check out www.ifga.org in the articles index it has several about colors and breeding.
Good luck!


----------

